# sata - exception emask .. frozen .. soft resetting port

## pieter_parker

```

==> /var/log/messages <==

Oct 17 10:58:45 desktop ata8: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4060000 action 0x2 frozen

Oct 17 10:58:45 desktop ata8: (irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed)

Oct 17 10:58:46 desktop ata8: soft resetting port

Oct 17 10:58:46 desktop ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Oct 17 10:58:46 desktop ata8: EH complete

Oct 17 10:58:47 desktop ata8: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4060000 action 0x2 frozen

Oct 17 10:58:47 desktop ata8: (irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed)

Oct 17 10:58:47 desktop ata8: soft resetting port

Oct 17 10:58:47 desktop ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Oct 17 10:58:47 desktop ata8: EH complete

```

hab meinen computer rebootet und dann sind mir im syslog diese meldungen aufgefallen, sie wiederholen sich staendig

ich habe 4 festplatten im computer, alle per sata angeschlossen

wie kommt er auf die 8 ? was bedeutet die meldung ?

----------

## UTgamer

Nur ein paar Vorschläge.

Evtl. hast du 

a) die falschen Treiber im Kernel aktiviert

b) acpi auf deiner Machine ist defekt, Stichwort: Schlafmodus

c) ein BIOS update ist fällig

d) dein Hauptplatinen- oder Steckkartenchipsatz ist defekt

----------

## pieter_parker

naja

am kernel habe ich nichts veraendert..

ich habe weder an der software noch an der hardware etwas veraender das kam jetzt ploetzlich seit dem letzten reboot .. 

wo wie kann ich sehen was ata8 ist?

----------

## UTgamer

Bei mir sind es ata 1+2, also die ersten beiden Anschlußports.

Demnach hast du nach dieser Meldung deine Festplatte bei den 4 SATA-Ports auf der Platine am 2. Kontroller die meist für RAID gedacht sind (in diesem Falle ebenfalls 4 SATA-Ports) angeschlossen. Der Meldung ata8 nach zu folgen.

Oder im BIOS sind Standardkontroller und RAID-Kontroller in der Bootreihenfolge vertauscht.

----------

## pieter_parker

moment... da komm ich nicht ganz mit

mein mainboard hat insgesamt 6 sata anschluesse, 4 haengen direkt am chipsatz und 2 anschluesse laufen ueber einen jmicron oder so aehnlich controler (1ner davon ist intern, der andere davon ist extern, esata) asus p5kr

das sind doch aber nur 6 sata anschluesse, und nicht 8 ...

----------

## UTgamer

Sollte der evtl. auch noch die älteren (PATA) IDE-Ports falls vorhanden mitzählen, so die für CD-Laufwerke?

Dann tippe ich aber echt auf falsche Bootreihenfolge, die evtl. umgestellt wurde weil eine bootfähige CD im Laufwerk lag oder so eingestellt wurde.

 *Quote:*   

> asus

  Sagt mir sowieso schon alles. Da ist kaum etwas Standard bei denen.

----------

## pieter_parker

einen ide port hat das mainboard

der laeuft auch ueber den jmicron controler

aber ich habe kein cd/dvd laufwerk angeschlossen

nur 4 sata festplatten, und alle laufen ueber den sata controler der direkt am chipsatzhaengt

booten tu ich seit jeher von der festplatte die an sata1 haengt

...

----------

## lolli78

Hallo,

versuch' mal, Deine Festplatten auf SATA-1 (1,5GBit/s) zu beschränken. Die meisten Platten haben einen Jumper dafür.

Lorenz

----------

## pieter_parker

sind sie schon von haus gewesen und ich habe es nicht veraendert

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

smartd oder anderes SMART-Monitoring-Tool aktiv?

ChrisM

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn ich nur wuesste was du mit dem smart-dings meinst....

ich werfe einmal die stunde vielleicht nen blick auf :

hddtemp /dev/sda && hddtemp /dev/sdb && hddtemp /dev/sdc && hddtemp /dev/sdd

umzu sehen wie es mit der temperatur aussieht...

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

hast du mal überprüft, ob die Meldungen in einem Zusammenhang mit den SMART-Abfragen stehen, d.h. immer oder beim ersten Mal der SMART-Abfrage (nichts anderes macht hddtemp) geloggt werden?

Ich habe vor kurzem einen ähnlichen Fall mit einem 2.6.22-gentoo-r2-Kernel gehabt. Allerdings gab es da auch noch weitere Probleme, z.B. ging SMART gar nicht mehr, solange man bei smartctl nicht noch -T permissive gesetzt hatte.

ChrisM

----------

## pieter_parker

nein

es laeuft kein smart programm

.. ich verstehe auch immer noch nicht warum ata8

ich habe 4 sata anschluesse die ueber das mainboard direkt laufen

1 sata ueber den jmicron controler

und 1esata ueber den jmicron

und dann 1nen ide anschluss der soweit ich weiss auch ueber den jmicron laeuft

ich habe nur die 4 sata anschluesse in benutzung die direkt ueber das mainboard laufen

woher die nummer 8 ?

----------

## a.forlorn

esata?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> esata?

 

external sata.

MfG. Stefan

----------

